# Cat forum recommendation



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If you belong to a cat forum that you like, could you recommend it please?

I love the way this forum is set up if there is a cat forum like this.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont belong to one but the people that own this forum own a cat forum. You can find their link at the very bottom of the forum page.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

There is not a cat forum like this around as far as I can say. But its handy that we can communicate about our cats in this forum ))


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im on the one that is at the bottem of this site. catforum.com ! Very handy and helpful


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I had never scrolled down to the bottom of the page on this site. Thanks for the recommendation. I am so used to the setup of this forum that I prefer another forum with the same.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

www.thecatsite.com

I love that place, Ive been a member on there for years and its a really great place with some really great people who have tons of advice!!! Just beware of the IMO section..things get a little heated in there sometimes!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> www.thecatsite.com
> 
> I love that place, Ive been a member on there for years and its a really great place with some really great people who have tons of advice!!! Just beware of the IMO section..things get a little heated in there sometimes!



The way that site is set up reminds me of the old Chat Goldens I used to belong to before I joined this forum. Is it regularly visited by members?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Im on the one that is at the bottem of this site. catforum.com ! Very handy and helpful


Boy they made you jump through a lot of hoops to join (required you to agree to policies, introduce yourself thread, then one more thread-and all three things checked by moderator before you got to actually join). Then after I joined and posted some, I went back a few times but it didn;t seem like there was a lot of activity on the site--not that much in the way of responses, threads, etc


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Boy they made you jump through a lot of hoops to join (required you to agree to policies, introduce yourself thread, then one more thread-and all three things checked by moderator before you got to actually join). Then after I joined and posted some, I went back a few times but it didn;t seem like there was a lot of activity on the site--not that much in the way of responses, threads, etc


I think we are spoiled here. This forum tends to, have more activity than most.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> The way that site is set up reminds me of the old Chat Goldens I used to belong to before I joined this forum. Is it regularly visited by members?


 
Oh yeah! There are tons of people on there all the time and very rarely if asking a question or even just posting some pics where someone isnt readily available to respond. Its a really great site with lots of good people on there with tons of great advice. Im on there every morning actively participating in The Cat Lounge threads and IMO section (where politics and whatnot are discussed). Sometimes we get some weirdos in there but most of the people are just like on here. Good people who just want to do what they can for their pets. 

Last year I had some issues finding a lost cost s/n clinic and needed help looking for one and the members there literally spent tons of time helping me find a place and then helping me with the after care of the neutering of Hercules (who had an undescended testicle so 2 incision spots) and then the spaying of GiGi munster kitty. Seriously I love that place between TCS and GRF Ive got 2 homes in my home haha! If you join there look for 3CatsN1Dog thats my sn there. I havent updated it since I got Maxie!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> If you join there look for 3CatsN1Dog thats my sn there. I havent updated it since I got Maxie!



I wondered if people used the same screen name on different forums. (yours is just off by one number)


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I have to keep them the same or similar otherwise I wouldnt remember anything. I like that I have that autofill thing too so I just type in one letter or number and it brings up the whole name and password. When I joined TCS we only had Franklin and all three cats after a long hiatus because we didnt have the internet for the longest time. 

Ugh I never realized how deprived I was being off the forums now I cant go a day without checking them either on the computer or off my phone. Its my favorite addiction next to coffee!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I also like thecatsite.com forums.  I don't go there as much as I used to, but they have a lot of activity on the site.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I second thecatsite.com. Although I've been banned from there twice...


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Taz Monkey said:


> I second thecatsite.com. Although I've been banned from there twice...


 
How in the world did you get banned twice from TCS??? Was it because of IMO section??? I get in trouble all the time on there cuz every once in a while a heated debate pops up and I forget to edit myself when Im typing LOL. That is one thing I do like about TCS, it has a section where politics and other news stuff can be debated in a friendly moderated manner.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

2DogsN3Cats said:


> How in the world did you get banned twice from TCS??? Was it because of IMO section??? I get in trouble all the time on there cuz every once in a while a heated debate pops up and I forget to edit myself when Im typing LOL. That is one thing I do like about TCS, it has a section where politics and other news stuff can be debated in a friendly moderated manner.


lol no. Because I voice my opinion on every section, and there's quite a few people on there who don't have the same ideas as me on how to properly raise and keep a cat. I just get up on my soap box too much


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

Haha..I have found that its easier for me to avoid the keyboard on there rather than take the flack from people.

I get reemed all the time because I refuse to use drops on my cats or dogs. I use shampoo and wash them every 3 wks with flea shampoo and the dogs every week in between with dawn. Well they dont like that because I wash my cats monthly and supposidly cats dont need baths. All 3 of mine shed horribly and they dont like being brushed so I bath them not only for flea protection but also to get all the loose fur off them.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I have never tried to give a cat a bath (thoughts of their claws and teeth being used as weapons of protest!) but am intrigued by the thought that using Dawn dish detergent as a shampoo instead of putting poison on my 13 year old cat's back.
Does the Dawn control fleas?


----------

